# Black Shingles



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

darker colored shingles translates into more heat from the sun.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Dark colored shingles "Without" proper balanced ventilation translates into an approximate 40* attic temperature increase as compared to white shingles.

With a properly balanced ventilation system in place, the difference is aroud 10*.

Getting away from pure black or pure white, decreases the temperature gap considerably.

For a 3-tab shingle, probably "Sparkling Black".

For an architectural shingle, probably Certainteeds Landmark "Moire Black".

It still would be best to get samples and view them up front and personal to determine what he likes best.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

they don`t make the celotex "sparkly black" anymore,that was like sequins,do the roof white and paint the house black,just do the doors white also,so you don`t walk into walls at night ! :laughing: :laughing:


----------

